# Jump starter packs



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
following a fully discharged engine battery today (  ) I attempted to jump the beast with my Clarke booster pack. I wasnt surprised to discover that it didnt work (It is a car type one.)
Now, I don't like not being able to start a vehicle in an emergency. Would this one be suitable for my Ducato 2.5 TDi ?
eBay item: 280108012853 
If not, recommendations please!!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi John

I'm no expert but it certainly looks the business, and they say it'll start diesels up to 3 litres. Like you, I dread the thought of a dead battery miles from anywhere and keep looking at these things, only to find all the ones in Halfords are way too small.

Got the same Fiat 2.5 tdi as you by the way. Thinks....why don't you buy one of these and then tell me whether or not it works!

Seems cheap as chips at £56.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Blimey.......chips are dear in Wilshire innit..... :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waleem

There are not many of them that are capable of starting a vehicle that has a completely flat battery on a cold and frosty morning so the bigger the better .... that one weighing in at 17kgs at least stands half a chance...

It gets a good review Here <<

Mike


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Most jump starts will not start a 2.5D if the van battery is totally flat. You may just get one or two turns of the engine before it goes flat. Makke sure the glow plug warning light goes out first before trying. The secret with jump starts also is to keep them fully charged. It may be rated at 700amps I don't know where they get that power rating from such a small battery at 17kg including the case, leads etc. etc. That makes the battery around 15kilo. How heavy is the O.E. battery on the van in comparison and how much bigger is it. It may get you out of trouble on the odd occasion. I would buy a new van battery and a pair of booster cables.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi John this piece of kit will do the job, won a witch caravan award for best buy and is available at your local Machine Mart @£66.99 +vat time you add postage it is only a fiver dearer but easey to return if things go T**s up as it,s on your door step 
Geo


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks all. Thats a good point about buying it locally Geo-knowing my luck the one I buy will be faulty.....
I think the battery is fine. The problem arose because it hasnt been started for about a month. My onboard charger charges leisure AND van batteries, so I plugged it in a week ago expecting a charge. When the van didnt start, I tested the charger and the output to the van battery wasnt charging. Battery was at 10.5V so not going to start!!
After much multimeter testing etc etc, it seems that the fuse in line from the charger to the battery (In the engine bay) might have had dirty contacts. After I had taken it in and out a few times for testing, the charger suddenly started charging again. Only time will tell if it charges the battery enough to start the van !
Incidentally, the charger fuse is 40A rated, but is the biggest blade fuse I have ever seen! I certainly dont have a spare, but will be trying to find one just in case. All the other fuses on the conversion are regular blades.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

John see me at the show I think I have a sparefor you
Geo


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Geo
We are visiting Saturday only, so will attempt to find you on the stand. Many thanks.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

A booster pack will not start a van with a total flat battery. It needs some life in the vehicle battery, just enough to turn ithe engine over. Like it says on the tin, its only a booster.
Johnny F


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> A booster pack will not start a van with a total flat battery. It needs some life in the vehicle battery, just enough to turn ithe engine over. Like it says on the tin, its only a booster.
> Johnny F


I've started vehicles a number of times with completely flat batteries using these devices

Andrew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

The problem with booster pack is when you conect up and go for it, you should leave conected for a couple of mins to put a bit of life in vehicle battery then start so you both right :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

androidGB said:


> I've started vehicles a number of times with completely flat batteries using these devices
> 
> Andrew


I bet the vehicle battery wasn't completely flat?
Johnny F


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Always used a spare battery and a QUALITY PAIR OF JUMP LEADS


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Set of jump leads from the Hab battery to the vehicle battery?

Works for me but I did have 400AH victron AGMs. Guess it would work even with 110AH ones though?

Karl


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > I've started vehicles a number of times with completely flat batteries using these devices
> ...


To the point that where the ignition light wouldn't come on and I had to re code the radio. That's flat in my book, the only point I would make is the the battery pack had been recently recharged.

Andrew

Andrew


----------

